# What are your reasons for continuing to live this life?



## Entrensik

i grew up Christian and as we all know christians believe in hell and even though i dont go to church with my mom anymore, the whole hell thing stuck with me. Its the only reason i havent killed myself yet, i really dont care about ANYTHING else in this world. I wish i had been born in a non religious family because i would be long gone. So if you dont believe in hell or heaven why do you choose to live an SA life (im assuming) Do you really care enough about a world thats treated you like **** or in reality are you scared of the unknown?

_Staff Edit_


----------



## CopadoMexicano

God.; religion, and now modern medicine.


----------



## joked35

Money.


----------



## Genos

i want to feel good enough for once. then i can die happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue2015

Touka said:


> i want to feel good enough for once. then i can die happy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


'Clementine! Clementine!' sorry I had too :laugh:


----------



## Blue2015

The hope that things can get better.


----------



## Cashel

I don't know, I guess I just like to think that there's a better life, a better world, beyond the horizon.


----------



## lonzy

I live life for the fresh air, sunsets, watermelons, good books and having the time to enjoy all these things. 

Sometimes we concentrate too much on what's wrong with our life and forget to enjoy what's good about it.


----------



## Entrensik

Blue2015 said:


> The hope that things can get better.


Hope is just a word to make us feel better. Reality on the other hand, smacks you across the face every morning.


----------



## Blue2015

MiserableLife99 said:


> Hope is just a word to make us feel better. Reality on the other hand, smacks you across the face every morning.


I understand what you mean, but it is possible to convert hope into reality, it's been done before. :smile2:


----------



## BackToThePast

Eh, mainly curiosity for what's ahead and I'm just too lazy to end it all right now.


----------



## CrazyRedhed

The fact that my death would probably ruin my parents' lives and they've had enough grief. Also, I worry who'd take care of my pets.


----------



## ugh1979

I live for all the wonderful experiences.

I can appreciate people with depression often have anhedonia, but if you do, don't think it will always be like that.

I went though such a period many years ago but I recovered and now everything is great. I've never been better actually.


----------



## ugh1979

lonzy said:


> Sometimes we concentrate too much on what's wrong with our life and forget to enjoy what's good about it.


Indeed. Gaining a sense of perspective and realising just how well off we actually are is important.


----------



## ugh1979

Blue2015 said:


> I understand what you mean, but it is possible to convert hope into reality, it's been done before. :smile2:


Indeed. I know i've achieved much of what i'd once hoped for.


----------



## Retrograde Movement

Parents would be devastated if I killed myself. There's nothing else really.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Not enough immediate pressure to override the natural human aversion to massive self-inflicted trauma. That may be tested in the near future.


----------



## ugh1979

***Reminder of forum rules***

"Discussion of suicide is not permitted."

Some of the posts in this thread are getting a bit close to breaking that rule.


----------



## Blue2015

ugh1979 said:


> Indeed. I know i've achieved much of what i'd once hoped for.


Glad to hear. :smile2:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

It would hurt my mom too much if i killed myself, and maybe a delusional sense of hope, although sometimes it's hard to believe that anything will improve.


----------



## Dillingerr

Glimpse of hope
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mike91

I want to be able to own/drive my dream cars


----------



## nubly

Life is too fun and far too short. Plus, I've yet tried pizza and bagels in NYC.


----------



## Angeli19

I Have A Feeling something Good Is going to Happen to me and I love my life its going to good to just End it.


----------



## DJAshton

If my parents, sister and niece weren't about I'd absolutely kill myself.


----------



## lonerroom

MiserableLife99 said:


> i grew up Christian and as we all know christians believe in hell and even though i dont go to church with my mom anymore, the whole hell thing stuck with me. Its the only reason i havent killed myself yet, i really dont care about ANYTHING else in this world. I wish i had been born in a non religious family because i would be long gone. So if you dont believe in hell or heaven why do you choose to live an SA life (im assuming) Do you really care enough about a world thats treated you like **** or in reality are you scared of the unknown?
> 
> _Staff Edit_


I too was raised Catholic and for a while I was confused about if it was real or not. Now I do believe in God, but I think that after so many years, humans have messed up the bible with their own stuff. I think that if there is a God, he or she just wants us to be nice and not be selfish and show kindness to others, and if we are not wicked and do not hurt others then we will be fine. We just have to live as best we can. I too am scared of the unknown, because anything is possible. I believe once we die we go to another dimension. I think the other worlds of death are in other dimensions. 
Anyway, that is just what I think. I too have felt suicidal in this world that has treated me like crap. I myself don't think suicides go to hell, they might go to limbo though but I do not know. No one really knows until they actually die. I also think think that the torment and suffering in hell is only reserved for really wicked people who enjoy murdering and torturing innocent people and causing horrible pain to someone for their own pleasure. If there even is a hell. Its possible that if we die, we are reborn into another consciousness, which I hope not because I don't want to be born again... Anyway this is just what I think. 
Please don't kill yourself though, as horrible and awful the people are in this world, don't kill yourself. You are so above all the people that treat you like crap.


----------



## Perspicacious

Yes actually, the reason I wasn't long gone isn't exactly this hell concept but rather the fear of the unknown, I have no idea whatsoever about what I will face in the afterlife but why the risk? I don't think it's worth trying, at least I'm able to walk in this life.. and sooner or later we all are gonna know what's on the other side. Let's just deal with this life before we get to the other one.


----------



## Entrensik

CrazyRedhed said:


> The fact that my death would probably ruin my parents' lives and they've had enough grief. Also, I worry who'd take care of my pets.





thedevilsblood said:


> It would hurt my mom too much if i killed myself, and maybe a delusional sense of hope, although sometimes it's hard to believe that anything will improve.





Angeli19 said:


> I Have A Feeling something Good Is going to Happen to me and I love my life its going to good to just End it.





DJAshton said:


> If my parents, sister and niece weren't about I'd absolutely kill myself.





Ladysoul said:


> Its my calling, I have family obligations i must tend to. After that im not sure, Maybe then i will have more freedom and look to socialize more often. also looking forward to (sex).. lol


Its good to see so many hopeful and happy people. And that you all love your families so much. I have no family and i could care less about my mom, if anything where to hold me back it would be my dog. I dont know if its my depression but theres honestly nothing in this world that would make me think twice about leaving it. At this point i'm just existing, i stopped living a long time ago.


----------



## random lonely man

for me it's hell too  

hell and the possibility that i can find happyness too. someday.


i dont think i can be happy anymore but at the same time i think it's possible that i could be someday...kinda weird..i know.



i have the hope that i can learn something from the whole situation i am in now. what can somebody learn from a life full of failure and rejection and ****ty things? i dont know  but maybe i will know someday.

for me it's kinda strange. at some point i think that hell is real. a real place. and at the same time i think that a big part of hell is that you make your own hell. that you are in a place where you can think about your life and what you have done for eternity....but you can't change it anymore. that would be ****ty and scary. just the fact that we can at least try to alter our lifes today (alive) is good. but imagine being in a place where you know that you cannot alter anything anymore and you are there and think about your life and your choices for a long time...and you wish you could just live a single day again.


that would be hell for me  but as a christian i believe in a literal hell too.


----------



## IllusiveOne

I want to experience love for the first time


----------



## CheezusCrust

I had a therapist who mentioned that people who commit suicide don't go to Heaven to dissuade me. What initially stopped me is that I thought I'd **** up my sibling's life and it might be too much for one of my parents to take with another dead son (which is odd, because she also brought quite a bit of misery to my life). Abandoning my religion also helped. I was discouraged from learning science when I was younger, and I was driven to learn more after realizing how much junk I was taught. I guess I was also curious about what new discoveries would be made in my lifetime. I felt afraid of learning things my parents disapproved of, and it felt refreshing looking at life in a different way. Even though it seems nearly impossible, logically, I'm aware that depression often doesn't last forever and someday things may turn around. Life was better at one point, and maybe that'll happen again someday no matter how ****ty things are now. I guess I also want to help religion and pseudoscience go the way of the dodo so others won't have to deal with that bull****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entrensik

random lonely man said:


> for me it's hell too
> 
> hell and the possibility that i can find happyness too. someday.
> 
> i dont think i can be happy anymore but at the same time i think it's possible that i could be someday...kinda weird..i know.
> 
> i have the hope that i can learn something from the whole situation i am in now. what can somebody learn from a life full of failure and rejection and ****ty things? i dont know  but maybe i will know someday.
> 
> for me it's kinda strange. at some point i think that hell is real. a real place. and at the same time i think that a big part of hell is that you make your own hell. that you are in a place where you can think about your life and what you have done for eternity....but you can't change it anymore. that would be ****ty and scary. just the fact that we can at least try to alter our lifes today (alive) is good. but imagine being in a place where you know that you cannot alter anything anymore and you are there and think about your life and your choices for a long time...and you wish you could just live a single day again.
> 
> that would be hell for me  but as a christian i believe in a literal hell too.


Any hell would suck. The way i see it is, why go from this hell to another? Maybe if i stick it out on this hell, when i die ill go to some sort of heaven.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Because as far as I can tell you only live once and than it's back to billions of years of no consciousness. As long as I can enjoy something why not make the most of it, even if life dealt me a ****ty hand. It could be worse. Am I physically healthy? Check. Do I have all my limbs? Check. Have I seen war? No. Have I known hunger thus far? No. Have I been threatened? No. Am I homeless? No. 

Why should I give reasons to live? Give me reasons why I shouldn't live, and ask yourself the same question. WHY NOT.

It's easy to think the world has ended, and depression does just that. Don't give in. Fight it. Enjoy the sun. Enjoy that burger. Enjoy that stroll, car ride, or whatever you still do have. So what you don't have a carrier or relationship or friends? These things can always change. And if they don't find your pleasure elsewhere. The world is so big. So many things to enjoy even if you are alone. We think to much. And we think too much on what we do not have. This is not healthy.


----------



## eukz

This is currently the only problem caused by my atheism.

I'm extremely convinced that there's no Heaven, Hell, Afterlife, Reincarnation, Karma, etc. etc. etc. For me those things are BS. Concepts invented when we still lived in caves and we were afraid of death and being alone in the world. Makes sense.

So knowing that in the end I'm gonna die anyway, and become star dust with no memories of a previous life, every time I'm in the middle of a problem I wonder why bother, and I don't put 100% of my effort to solve it.

And that's one of the reasons my life is ****. As a conclusion you could say the trick of Religion is motivating you to live, even if knowing it's a lie.


----------



## Strategist

Why the rush to die? You only live once. If you hate your life, change it completely. I am in the process of that and I can say it's done wonders for my mood and outlook.


----------



## ugh1979

eukz said:


> So knowing that in the end I'm gonna die anyway, and become star dust with no memories of a previous life, every time I'm in the middle of a problem I wonder why bother, and I don't put 100% of my effort to solve it.
> 
> And that's one of the reasons my life is ****. As a conclusion you could say the trick of Religion is motivating you to live, even if knowing it's a lie.


I'd say it can be the other way round. Someone who has no belief in an afterlife should have upmost motivation to make the most of the life they have now. So what if you aren't immortal? You should try and make the most of your finite existence.

People who believe in an afterlife might be content to sit and suffer or not get things they want to do done in this life due to their belief that they will have a happy immortal afterlife.


----------



## Joe

waiting for the waifu simulator oculus rift body motion technology to come out

being serious though id just love a purpose, or fulfillment which sadly seems impossible

the only reason i dont hanger myself is pain and laziness, same reason i dont imrpove myself i guess


----------



## gumballhead

I'm only alive today due to an acute fear of dying, or rather, the act of killing myself. Being dead would be alright. So, cowardice has kept me alive.


----------



## 3Haney

*Reasons4Living*

I try to keep an optimistic attitude but sometimes it seems very pointless. I am here because of my son, I want to give him the life that I never had. I know that if I were to pass that his mother would gain custody of him and I don't want that to happen because he would end up with a ****ty life. Another reason why I can't give up is because my mom is the only person that has ever truly cared about me and I don't want to break her heart.


----------



## EchoIX

To reproduce.
Also to fulfill as many of my hedonistic desires as I can before I'm too old/too dead to appreciate them.

It's a simple reason, but it's all I need.


----------



## FullMetalTonic

Yeah, most people who want to die, don't want to die, they want things to be different. So change your life. Make things different.

My reasons for living are my husband, my pets and helping other people make their lives better. Plus, I figure I'll miss trees a LOT once I leave this planet, so I want to be around them as much as possible.


----------



## Dilweedle

Religion actually fueled my depression and made me more suicidal. Knowing there's no afterlife makes me appreciate life more, and not being burdened with religious dogma let's me enjoy it without worrying and being offended by everything. Sure my life kinda sucks, but that doesn't mean it always will. And even if it does there's still things I like about it, so it'd be pretty stupid to throw it away over the things I don't.


----------



## Lasair

Because why not


----------



## blue2

Hurt my family might as well try if I have a soul it might gain some experience or something besides I've kinda got used to this old body now, If I'm goin to hell then I'll be there soon enough and if I'm going to heaven then it can wait the destination's not important its the journey


----------



## Orbiter

For me, there is nothing particular.
I only keep living because of my mother.
I don't want to imagine how upset she'd feel like when I would end it, even though I'm useless.
I don't want to hurt her.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## SplendidBob

The way evolution programmed me has made it almost unavoidable.


----------



## mic gooflander95

It's hard to commit suicide and there are risks that a failed attempt would make things much worse.


----------



## Sidhe

Because if it's the only thing there is, if this 70/80/however long I live is all I have, well, then I'd better make the most of it, hadn't I? I'd better do the best I can with my life. And most of all, I'd better not cut it short by throwing it away if there's nothing afterwards.


----------



## CWe

I' m afraid of going to hell and getting my salad tossed by Satan really


----------



## indiscipline

Because... theeeere is a liiiight and it never goes out?

I have other reasons and interests too but they don't sing me songs (I tend to prefer songs to my own life anyway)


----------



## Cate P

I don't know. I just "move along" (to quote _All American Rejects_). I work for my children and to maintain the house and their standard of living. I'm almost 50 and I see no point. There's NOTHING that I even like to do. I have the time, I'm not broke, I could do.... almost anything... but what? No passion, no purpose, no friends, no love. Well, my two boys love me, but I always feel like its a competition with their father who is obviously "cooler" than me.

I had been living my life like each day is my last. This is NOT a good thing. I eat whatever I want (I'm fat). I snuggle in bed with the heater blanket on every moment I can (I now have no stamina am am instantly exhausted), I never clean or do yard work (disaster). I don't exercise (I can hardly walk up the stairs, muscles athrophied). If it was your last day on Earth, would you spend the day at the gym or diet?

I want to try a new philosophy / a paradigm shift: I am immortal... so even a little bit each day helps. So first day, "wake up". Next, was "wake up" and "get up". Sometimes, I have to make the bed, so I don't crawl back into it. (sometimes I go back anyways.) Today I added "stand up". It was actually very hard to stand for a few hours continuously. But I just kept saying.... "All you're doing is standing, no big deal." It wasn't until later in afternoon that I started thinking "what's the point.."

Just "move along", just breathe. Peace.


----------



## Orbiter

It's ridiculous but I really wish I could experience what it's like to be in Zero G.
Going to space will certainly not be possible in my life time, but a flight with a so called "vomit comet" could become reality if I could safe up enough money.
Also I will probably have to work out and become physically healthier because such a flight can have some bad affects on you if you aren't physically in good shape.
Though a visit to space will always be #1 on my list.
At least I can feel like a CapCom and Astronaut at once while playing KSP. lol


----------



## ShinigamiKai

Because even though I have hated my life many times in many ways, I don't actually hate myself. Once I realized that, I stopped being suicidal and focused on getting out of the situations that were making me miserable.


----------



## markwalters2

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Exacerbate

Nothing,except maybe the hope that I'll finally find someone smarter than me that I can rely on...likely never going to happen so yeah still nothing.


----------



## LSF

indiscipline said:


> Because
> 
> _theeeeeere is a liiiiight and it never goes out
> 
> theeeeeere is a liiiight and it never goes out
> 
> theeeeeere is a liiiight and it never goes out
> 
> theeeeeere is a liiiight and it never goes out_
> 
> + because I'm very happy I _finally_ decided to listen to The Smiths. Because now I get to listen to The Smiths (and obsess about a band all over again). Pretty f***en nejs 10/10 would do again.
> 
> I have other reasons and interests too but they don't sing me songs (I tend to like songs)


:yes HAHA That's exactly what keeps me alive...I obssess over bands one after the other. I've been doing it for years and it helps me to keep the show going on.


----------



## AussiePea

I have to win the le mans 24 hour before I die.


----------



## DoomTerror

Rather experience and witness all as much as we could, all the progress human will make, scientifically, technologically, philosophically, artistically, these next 50 years, make a contribution if possible, rather than disappearing like that. 

Disappearing is a weak word for ''death'' actually, it's not even disappearing, it's basically coming to a state of non-existence, which is hard to conceptualise for us, humans, which have always been into existence.

''Death'' is not a end of all suffering, it's basically not existing at all consciously, like before our birth, it's basically non-sense to go back to that state, although the world is treating us like ****, better live it and experience, rather than not existing at all, it makes too much sense.


----------



## Fenn

I'd hate to miss out on all the interesting **** humans decide to do in the coming years. I've gotten close to ending it, but for some reason I can't actually do it. I've got the whole dissociation thing going on, though, so life may be ****ty, but it's bearable enough.


----------



## Akashic Records

One reason would be that the human brain - my brain for instance - is not capable of calculating every possible outcome. Thus, even if I think things are bad and will never become better there's always the possibility that things will become better. The world is larger than me and my predictions, right? Whether you work really hard to try to make things better or you just surrender yourself to fate the potential is always there. This is the unlimited potential that is such a potent aspect of life that I even deny my own brain the right to put its own reasoning above it.


----------



## Mysteriis

i don't know, to me when you die, you return to the exact same state of non existence like before you were born and In this state there is no thoughts, memories, feelings, time, matter or space exist. so life is pointless to me and all the enjoyment to me is basically some pointless chemical reactions of the brain.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I don't have SA, I just have loads of personal problems.

My reason for living is to be the most successful of my family and reach my dreams. I'll probably get killed in a few years because I don't deserve to really live but I'll still keep going as of now.


----------



## Black_Widow

Right now, because I don't want to hurt my family or partner and I don't have the courage to end my life. I also still have some slim hope that in unexpected ways my life will improve in the future. Slim though it is for me just now, I do see it's worth holding onto just for the time being.


----------



## harrison

They tell me I'm bipolar but I have never felt so low that I would want to end my life. I always feel better eventually anyway so it would be ridiculous.

I actually love my life - it's wonderful to watch my son get older and to help him when I can. I also have a few interests - I love books and art and old buildings. With the internet now it makes learning about things so much easier too. It's fantastic!


----------



## BambiOnIce

Because of what it will do to my family and close family friends, in a way to prove what people have said about me wrong and to hang on just incase there is a happy ending and that things do get better...etc

I don't know, but that kinda eexplains some of it. Sorry if it's not well said, i have trouble explaining things


----------



## BambiOnIce

BambiOnIce said:


> Because of what it will do to my family and close family friends, in a way to prove what people have said about me wrong and to hang on just incase there is a happy ending and that things do get better...etc
> 
> I don't know, but that kinda eexplains some of it. Sorry if it's not well said, i have trouble explaining things


Also to see how well i can do in life, and a failed attempt can make situations worse


----------



## saya2077

I still have a life goal - my dream career. An Im still on path to it. If that fails, I have 2 back up career choices. If those fail I have nothing.


----------



## Staticnz

My number one reason is silly. But it's my main reason. I don't want to be dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## estse

Death is unpleasant and/or painful for most I assume. So I'm a coward.

After a suicide attempt, people kept insinuating how brave I must be to wake every day and keep one foot in front of the other when in such pain. I still don't believe them.


----------



## MondKrabbe

I don't think I was at supreme low point where I would give up, but I got low. But I managed to choose to at least try and improve. I know my family cares for me, and it would crush them if I decided to end it.

Although I've never considered suicide as an option, I've often wondered what it would be like to everyone else. Family is obvious, but the people i've known through the years? Damn, I wish i could read minds.


----------



## Raging Squid

I've been an atheist for as long as I can remember, although I did not call myself one until around 14 or 15 years old. There is no possibility of an after-life remotely comprehensible to our human-consciousness, so with that in mind I'm going to live the **** out life. Even if I am a miserable ******* (even on the good-days).


----------



## untelena

Hi, im agnostic and the answer to why not kill your self is quite difficult to answer, especially in a short thread. First, why want to kill yourself? I always thought there are 2 types of suicide: 1.something bad happens/you are in pain because of a specific thing. The answer to that is probably something like a "it gets better" video, time passes, pain lessens and circumstances change. That does not mean that that suicide is in any way less bad than the other it just means I do not understand it as well as the other type.the 2.type is when you are not in any particular pain, nothing bad happend to you,objectively you are rather well, but life sucks and you find no reason why that should end in the future, so you realise that there is a whole lot of life ahead of you and it will suck, sometimes more sometimes less, but it will always suck, so why not just cut it short?
Well that has everyone answer to him/herself. I can just tell you my answer, and this answer expanded and shrunk with the years, but it all started with me hating people who hate tomatoes. 
You probably know those people. You ask them why and they say,because it looks funny. ??? Did you taste it? No. How can you say you hate it if you have not tasted it??? How can I say i hate life if i have never lived it?! So I try to live my life, whats the worst that could happen? I was already prepared to die 
Now to the whole afterlife problem, like i said im agnostic, so i don't know if there is an afterlife or not, i rather hope there is not one, if there is no god there is no afterlife, problem solved, if there is a god, i believe that my god( because you can believe in whatever god you want) would not hurt already tormented souls, and i hope he would grant me the wish to be erased, than neither hell nor paradise sounds particularly great. Hope that answers your question 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom99

Cause Im not able to end it even thou I think about it every night


----------



## dondraper

ı grew up muslim. ı learned something else about religion. but it doesnt make sense. i just thnking about god a lots of time. there is something made you born. and that thing gonna kill you. i dont know why am ı alive. so ı dont think anymore. ı just move on.


----------



## dondraper

dondraper said:


> ı grew up muslim. ı learned something else about religion. but it doesnt make sense. i just thnking about god a lots of time. there is something made you born. and that thing gonna kill you. i dont know why am ı alive. so ı dont think anymore. ı just move on.


and i wonder future


----------



## Rodin

Whenever I thought about it seriously I'd always come back to the thoughts "If I'm really going to do it, wouldn't it be better just to do whatever I want. I mean after all, what does it matter? I could go out there and just be as confident as I want, act as stupid as I want, bother people as much as I want, etc. What would it matter what I do since I'm going to end it in the end anyway. Why end it on such a lame note? Let's go out in a blaze of glory!" Everytime I was in that place, I'd come away with just a little more clarity. And that got me thinking even more. So to answer the question, the reason for continuing is a sense that I'd be returning to life with just a little more _freedom_ than before.


----------



## mike91

MondKrabbe said:


> I don't think I was at supreme low point where I would give up, but I got low. But I managed to choose to at least try and improve. I know my family cares for me, and it would crush them if I decided to end it.
> 
> Although I've never considered suicide as an option, I've often wondered what it would be like to everyone else. Family is obvious, but the people i've known through the years? Damn, I wish i could read minds.


People would just say they could not believe it and then say a few nice thing about you sad thing about life is when you are alive no one cares when you die they all wish they could of help you


----------



## mud

The world has been changing quickly and sometimes surprisingly so I am really curious about what is coming up next.


----------



## Genos

there are some things i want to expierience before i die
a lot of drugs


----------



## Search

*Ayahuasca*


----------



## UltraShy

Anyone who says suicide is the easy way out has no idea what the hell they're talking about. Holding a deadly weapon to your head is a truly terrifying experience.


----------



## knowlife

My gf. Before we got back together, I was planning on drowning myself in a river. Funny thing is even though Im not as suicidal and depressed as I was before, I wouldnt mind dying. For me life is pointless and just one failure after another. Death is perferable to the nonstop hassles of life


----------



## Tsuba11

lonzy said:


> I live life for the fresh air, sunsets, watermelons, good books and having the time to enjoy all these things.
> 
> Sometimes we concentrate too much on what's wrong with our life and forget to enjoy what's good about it.


I would have to say I agree with what you wrote here. At all possibilities, I focus my attention on the positives in life. The only time I am brought down is when I am faced with an environmental situation that causes my social anxiety to get the best of me. But as long as I am not put in those types of environments I am often a lot happier to just read, write, and draw. But at the same time I do see these social environments as exposures to social anxiety, so for that reason, I appreciate the bad with the good sometimes, too.


----------



## naes

I read this whole thread and i'm glad it was made. I feel like i've already thought of every reason why i wouldn't kill myself, but when i'm in that suicidal mode it is hard to remember why i would want to stay alive. Lately i've been in that mode, so reading this thread really helped me out tonight, it was a good reminder, plus it helps to know i'm not alone. Anyways, i guess the reason i wouldn't kill myself is because i don't owe this world ****. I was born without a choice to be who i am today just like everyone else. Sure, i would love to help out this world and the people in it, but whatever. Since i don't owe this world or the people in it anything and considering all the other reasons people have already given, i figure i will just continue to live life until it either gets so horrible that i can't take it, or this world decides they can't take me anymore.


----------



## MortimerRush

Maybe I'll somehow bring about a major breakthrough in science, or maybe I'll obtain power and immortality one day :/. (physics student)
That and maybe someday cuddling a loved one.


----------



## naes

MortimerRush said:


> Maybe I'll somehow bring about a major breakthrough in science, or maybe I'll obtain power and immortality one day :/. (physics student)
> That and maybe someday cuddling a loved one.


High goals lol. That is pretty cool that you are a physics student though. I wish i could find maths enjoyable, but i've learned not everything i find interesting is also something i like to do. Anyways good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## MortimerRush

naes said:


> High goals lol. That is pretty cool that you are a physics student though. I wish i could find maths enjoyable, but i've learned not everything i find interesting is also something i like to do. Anyways good luck on your endeavors.


I'm not overly fond of math :/ But I try to bear the serious math parts. Just first year. And thank you.


----------



## 3Haney

Before I leave this world I want to do the best I can with raising my son to be a way better man than me. I want him to remember me as a devoted, hard working father.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dune87

Because I know that life can be beautiful... I don't see it now but it is. And there is hope in me sometimes, that I will be happy and fulfilled some day. Sometimes I daydream.


----------



## DatShyGuy

I'm a Christian myself, although I do have my fair share of doubts sometimes. One of the biggest reasons I have to keep on going is that I simply couldn't imagine putting my family trough it. Also because of my Christianity I believe that everything that happens is Gods will and eventually things will get better. We just have to be strong.


----------



## JohnDoe26

er, n/m.


----------



## mattmc

Even for someone as broken as I am, there's just too much love to give and receive to not press on.


----------



## maritzabg

MiserableLife99 said:


> i grew up Christian and as we all know christians believe in hell and even though i dont go to church with my mom anymore, the whole hell thing stuck with me. Its the only reason i havent killed myself yet, i really dont care about ANYTHING else in this world. I wish i had been born in a non religious family because i would be long gone. So if you dont believe in hell or heaven why do you choose to live an SA life (im assuming) Do you really care enough about a world thats treated you like **** or in reality are you scared of the unknown?
> 
> _Staff Edit_


I was raised Roman Catholic. I was going to commit suicide when I was 18 and I was doing my confirmation at the same time. I learned that killing yourself is a sin. I mean, I knew killing was a sin but I hadn't realized that it included suicide. I thought if you kill yourself, you are not hurting others. But, I was taught that my life didn't belong to me to dispose of it as I pleased. So, that's why I won't ever kill myself. No matter how bad life gets. Sometimes I want to disappear. But, hope keeps me going. I have also faith that God has a plan for me.


----------



## Shawn81

Irrational fear of death.
The fact that I'm very likely going to die at some point, and it's going to last a very long time. I don't see any reason to rush to it, even with as miserable as I am.


----------



## gisellemarx

Survival instincts. Also, a general ambition to rise to the top. I know I'll die eventually and nothing will matter anymore, but life is a cycle and does go on and I can at least leave traces that might or might not matter. Who knows.


----------



## Pongowaffle

Short term enjoyments that would distract me from thinking about my long term problems.


----------



## Strikn

To begin with an eternity of nothing is somewhat scary to me (irrational) so I figure being able to sense anything is better than nothing, still doesn't mean I haven't considered it as an easy way out.

But to be honest the whole argument religious people sometimes uses going somewhere along the lines "If there's no god why even live?" is very flawed to me. Does that mean religious individuals have absolutely nothing to live for except god? People can obviously feel happiness whether it's based on a likely delusion or brain chemistry. There's also the biological reason to breed (although I do think that reason is less meaningful with todays population.)


----------



## longtimenolove

I'm only alive because of the same reason that I was born--Evolution. We we evolved to be optimistic creatures, we had to have optimism in order thrive as a species. I can't help but cling to that innate sense of hope whether I want to or not.

Other than that, I'm only alive because my dogs love me and they'd miss me horribly. They deserve so much better than watching me lie in bed all day being sad. They're my reason for everything. So for them I go through life like a zombie, no emotion, no attachments, no life. But I'm good at going through the motions...getting out of bed, taking them for walks, pretending I'm happy for them, playing with them. This is what my life is. I care for them so I put aside my grief and completely isolate myself from emotions. And with SA I can't form relationships with people, so that makes my emotional isolation a lot easier.


----------



## livetolovetolive

Hope that a willingness to suffer will be rewarded by the universe.


----------



## livetolovetolive

longtimenolove said:


> I'm only alive because of the same reason that I was born--Evolution. We we evolved to be optimistic creatures, we had to have optimism in order thrive as a species. I can't help but cling to that innate sense of hope whether I want to or not.
> 
> Other than that, I'm only alive because my dogs love me and they'd miss me horribly. They deserve so much better than watching me lie in bed all day being sad. They're my reason for everything. So for them I go through life like a zombie, no emotion, no attachments, no life. But I'm good at going through the motions...getting out of bed, taking them for walks, pretending I'm happy for them, playing with them. This is what my life is. I care for them so I put aside my grief and completely isolate myself from emotions. And with SA I can't form relationships with people, so that makes my emotional isolation a lot easier.


I want a couple of dogs so bad. Unfortunately my apartment doesn't allow them. You sounds like a good guy. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No reason. I'm just not allowed to kill myself.


----------



## Vaust

I don't believe in heaven or hell and my life is miserable but somehow I keep going. I'm not sure what keeps me going really. My family would be better off without me I honestly think so not them. I guess my couple friends I have, a vague hope that it might get better and I really want to see how technology progresses in the next decade or two. What if we have virtual reality or something soon? That could be worth waiting for imo lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

My motivation for living comes from within. That is the only thing that has ever kept me going. I'm very stubborn. I don't have many things that I'm determined to do (and I can't just make myself be interested and determined at something I hate) but the one thing I am motivated to do is just keep existing. My mind is set to just keep going as long as I have a way to keep a roof over my head, food and some form of entertainment that doesn't bore me silly. 

I literally exist to entertain myself. As long as I am making that goal and I'm not in pain, I'm happy.


----------



## mattmc

Vaust said:


> What if we have virtual reality or something soon? That could be worth waiting for imo lol.


It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Akuba

I still think I have potential to get a girlfriend, a full-time job, and to travel outside North America.

It is going to be tough, but not impossible.


----------



## penguoctopus

Because it's all I have.


----------



## Findedeux

When I was young I thought all I needed to be happy was junk food and video games....

Nowadays, I enjoy my work, my hobbies, and look forward to a day when I have people around me who care about me.

Plus, strong artificial intelligence will probably arise in the next 40 years and once it does the world will never be the same. I want to see the future of science and technology.


----------



## Midnight Fool

When I was younger it was cowardice that held me back. Then failure. Eventually I just got sick of trying to be dead.

These days, honestly, I stay alive to spite the world around me. I'm rarely needed and often shoved away, kicked down, and spit on. So I figure if my existence is so offensive to those around me, the best revenge I can get is to continue to exist.

Take that, universe!


----------



## Unnecessary

To find happiness, and the only way to find true happiness is to risk being completely cut open.


----------



## MCHB

Ny nephew. :3


He's uh...a bit of a ham...but yeah; he's my main reason for continuing in this plane of existence.


----------



## Giyena

MiserableLife99 said:


> i grew up Christian and as we all know christians believe in hell and even though i dont go to church with my mom anymore, the whole hell thing stuck with me. Its the only reason i havent killed myself yet, i really dont care about ANYTHING else in this world. I wish i had been born in a non religious family because i would be long gone. So if you dont believe in hell or heaven why do you choose to live an SA life (im assuming) Do you really care enough about a world thats treated you like **** or in reality are you scared of the unknown?
> 
> _Staff Edit_


Word literally taken out of my mouth.

This is something I believe in:

*Life.. by Marshall Mathers*
What is life?
Life is like a big obstacle
put in front of your optical to slow you down
And everytime you think you gotten past it
it's gonna come back around and tackle you to the damn ground
What are friends?
Friends are people that you think are your friends
But they really your enemies, with secret indentities
and disguises, to hide they true colors
So just when you think you close enough to be brothers
they wanna come back and cut your throat when you ain't lookin
What is money?
Money is what makes a man act funny
Money is the root of all evil
Money'll make them same friends come back around
swearing that they was always down
What is life?
I'm tired of life​


----------



## Carterrr95

2 main reason 
1) I wouldn't want my family to feel the emotional pain they would feel if I killed myself
2) I'm afraid of how painful killing myself would feel


----------



## anxious87

In the past I used to keep myself going for others...

Now its the little pleasures/entertainment in life. Even if it is painful many a times, it would be a waste to end it prematurely. Theres a lot in life im interested in discovering and achieving. Even if I dont do much of it by my end date, at least I know i gave myself a chance.


----------



## peterbones

I continue to live just to enjoy entertainment (video games, television, music and movies). I have been suicidal in the recent past and the only thing that has kept me going is good ol' escapism.


----------



## Maverick34

My Mom & I worry if I did do it, the next day or next week might hold good things for me. I haven't played the lottery in awhile but something like that I could see happening. Ironic. That would happen to me though


----------



## roxybudgy

I live because there is no painless way to die.

If there were a button I could push to instantly erase my existence without causing me any physical or mental pain in my final moments, I would push that thing without hesitation.


----------



## Maverick34

I guess I got more to live for than to die for... & I don't wanna give certain negative people the satisfaction. They shall witness my re-emergence!


----------



## Yousunkmybattleship

Simple enough, i don't want to die.


----------



## FairyAngel92

My reason for continuing to live is because I'm too much of a coward to end it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Suicide is illegal.


----------



## NotTheBest456

MiserableLife99 said:


> i grew up Christian and as we all know christians believe in hell and even though i dont go to church with my mom anymore, the whole hell thing stuck with me. Its the only reason i havent killed myself yet, i really dont care about ANYTHING else in this world. I wish i had been born in a non religious family because i would be long gone. So if you dont believe in hell or heaven why do you choose to live an SA life (im assuming) Do you really care enough about a world thats treated you like **** or in reality are you scared of the unknown?
> 
> _Staff Edit_


I HATE the whole hell thing just completely hate it, I think it arbitrary. I choose to live because I feel like I'd be giving up on myself if I were to commit suicide, all of the times i thought about it was when I was having a really bad day. I also think it would be extremely selfish of me ( this is purely myself, I'm not saying suicide is selfish in and of its self. It would just be extremely selfish of me to do it) Another reason I want to live even w/ SA is because I haven't tried everything to bring me out of my shell, I haven't had a kid yet, and once I get around to having a kid by then I will be better because I'm going to need to fight for my child and I can't do that unless I get over myself. BUT if the thought of hell is something holding you back, keep it. Don't ever let that thought go.


----------



## LilyCookie

Firstly because I want to help others. When I was in middle school someone told me that because I liked writing I should write books about depression and try to help other children who are depressed or have abusive parents. I want to do this and feel like I wouldn't be so upset about having abusive parents if I knew that me being abused helped make the world a better place. 

Secondly part of me has another dream to change my name, create another identity, forget the me who was abused and become another person who has friends and a life.


----------



## meepie

I'm not done yet, I'm just starting life, like a baby.


----------



## Mammagamma

Just to use all the chances I have to feel good stuff.


----------



## Maverick34

Because you never know what goodness tomorrow holds for you & I never know when I might make more breakthroughs in my progress


----------



## clarkekent

visualkeirockstar said:


> Suicide is illegal.


Many people do fear the fines that come with it.


----------



## dayym

I'm scared failing if I attempted to kill myself. If I failed... I'd have to stay at the hospital, my grades would drop (more), people would never treat me the same when I came back to school. I see an unsuccessful attempt only making my life worse, so that's why I'm afraid to die.


----------



## dpc28

I'm scared of what happens after death and was raised Catholic so I too have the fear of a hell looming in my mind. Mostly though, I I don't actually want to die. I just want to live and not just survive and not feel numb and like I can't achieve anything. I don't know where this little bead of optimism comes from, I really don't.


----------



## thehouseholdcat

Hope. That it wasn't all worthless.


----------



## Dead23

MiserableLife99 said:


> i grew up Christian and as we all know christians believe in hell and even though i dont go to church with my mom anymore, the whole hell thing stuck with me. Its the only reason i havent killed myself yet, i really dont care about ANYTHING else in this world. I wish i had been born in a non religious family because i would be long gone. So if you dont believe in hell or heaven why do you choose to live an SA life (im assuming) Do you really care enough about a world thats treated you like **** or in reality are you scared of the unknown?
> 
> _Staff Edit_


Because I want to be remembered for something significant. I want to contribute something profound to the world that will have people remember me for a long time.


----------



## Overdrive

dayym said:


> I'm scared failing if I attempted to kill myself. If I failed...


Same for me


----------



## Maverick34

1) Tomorrow or next week might bring something amazingly awesome

2) I sorta believe in living life over again until we get it right (whatever that is), so killing yourself is just a waste of time. The universe is not stupid to let you get off that easily


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know anymore


----------



## StephCurry

Good question. I don't know. I don't know what I'm waiting for, I should just end it ASAP but I'm too coward to do the act.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I don't know anymore


Stay with us bella, stay with us...


----------



## Shawn81

The nurse at my psychiatrists office asked me this today after getting updates about all the new things going wrong on top of having nothing good or positive in my life. Not in a mean way. She was just trying to understand. I didn't have an answer.


----------



## ND 123

I tried once and failed. Now I have no idea how to do it without family members finding my body. Many reasons but I do want to die asap. One thing i'm sure of... life is not going to get any better for me and most likely will get a lot worse.


----------



## deepthought42

I am going to ignore the religious connotations/ maybe attempted trolling in the question first. Next I think people can improve, lots of them suck and you want to do illegal things to them, but people are good or have the capacity to do so if given the proper environment, they just scare me, but I know that is a biochemical reaction on my part.


----------



## Kovu

I don't believe in hell. But I do believe that you dont get a second chance if you kill yourself.

I have no reason to live but I wouldn't hurt myself for the reason above and because I would be to afraid to try.


----------



## catwizard

new experiences, determination to improve my live, seeing the beauty in the world, enjoying the little things.


----------



## Maverick34

More than anything, you have to keep hope alive


----------



## bloodymary

None at all.


----------



## Bubblemonkey

I have but one life to live. That's not enough, of course, so I also have four cats, some turtles, and a bunch of aquatic life. Those things tend to help somewhat... If I die, who cares for my animals? I'm sure my partner would do it, but they aren't his cup of tea (he doesn't help with them now, so...)

I also fill my days with science, especially astronomy/cosmology - big things. It's a reminder that my life is insignificant in the grand scheme, and I find that comforting. Whatever happens to me, the universe keeps ticking by.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

the taste and satisfaction of good food.
Nature: the beauty of walking in a nice park, woods, hiking or kayaking
The soft caress of a warm bed on a winter night
The visual enjoyment of good anime


----------



## Hawx79

To find a girlfriend and be a good husband and father.


----------



## TheGuardian

Several things;

First off i don't believe in suicide, i believe its only for the weak/selfish. The only people who i might understand are those who've had a veryvery ****ty life & have never seen the 'light' (lived in war/tortured etc)

I believe there's a 'light at the end of the tunnel'

Paranoia of what comes after death, the thought of just not existing frightens me and makes me feel like i need to live my life the best i can. I also grew up in a christian family and like you the idea of hell stuck with me, even though i'm like 85% non believer the paranoid part of me is afraid of that being a possibility.

But mainly i don't want to die, i don't like my life right now but we are *guaranteed* ONE life so why waste it? Even though my SA gives me lots of negative thought i still try to be positive, i know it will get better i just need to start acting and stop hiding away in my room. I actually get a little excited when thinking about getting over this and actually starting my life.


----------



## Peanutbutter Toast

Doubt, I guess. The fact that I can't _know _there won't be a consequence. If I was guaranteed oblivion, sure, why not? A hundred years from now I wouldn't remember whether I killed myself or whether I lived a full happy life. It would all be forgotten and meaningless. And I consider oblivion to be a highly likely outcome. But not a guarantee.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Wanting to die is a learned behavior. Its not real.


----------



## Sharikov

Which reasons ?

Could i have some reasons to live ?


----------



## Suck my robot balls

I have just one chance to make my dreams come true.Maybe I will never occupy in this world again .I think that's very good reason .:nerd:


----------



## Suck my robot balls

Suck my robot balls said:


> I have just one chance to make my dreams come true.Maybe I will never exist in this world again .I think that's very good reason .:nerd:


----------



## PorqueMaximilliano

Because human instinct is to survive.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Depends on the moments. I think curiosity fills most.

I live for those that love me and there are wondrous things that happen that I don't want to miss.


----------



## bfs

As of right now I have no reason to live. When I used to go to my therapist we had long philosophical discussions about why or why not people continue to live. The answer I got out of it for myself was essentially I haven't given life a fair enough shot; ending my life at 22 would simply be too short to fairly ascertain whether living is a waste of time. So I have arbitrarily given myself the age of 40. If by 40 I still feel the same way I always felt since around 18 and have gotten no satisfaction out of life, then I will just kill myself. By then I would simply see no point in continuing life any further, why should I bother growing old?


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Not hurting family members, I could only imagine the chaos that would outbreak between my family if I where to disappear. Hopefully we can all find some passion and enjoyment in life that keeps us interested.


----------



## PineconeMachine

New experiences, improvement, blah blah blah. To hopefully, one day, see certain people go down in flames. (corrupt losers who think they're invincible or untouchable...)


----------



## EmeraldPhoenix

To prove to the world that it can't break me.

Being poetic aside, I personally live because the alternative is a dark, unending, unimaginably lonely sleep. Which, I guess isn't that different from what I experience sometimes anyway. But, the difference is, once you die, you'll _never_ get out of that sleep.


----------



## Coffee246

CrazyRedhed said:


> The fact that my death would probably ruin my parents' lives and they've had enough grief. Also, I worry who'd take care of my pets.


My reasons as well!

I want to live for my cats, and also because I do have a few friends and family who would be badly affected if I were to kill myself.


----------



## Museinc

I'm afraid of it not working and being worse off. Like what if I take an overdose and it doesn't work but like causes some kind of damage. Also, my great aunt shot herself and she didn't die. She had to have major surgery to her face and lost an eye. I never saw her cause she lived in florida, but that sobered me up.


----------



## okgoodbye

I'm not going to lie. Death scares me. Even after my suicide attempts, I get moments where I look back and it's like I can't believe how far I went.
I care about my mom. She really understands me and I love her. I have a cat and I love her, too.
I also try to focus on things that interest me in life. Like art or something. That calms me down.


----------



## f1ora

loved ones, i can't hurt them..and i want to see what i can do with myself..if i dont ever match up with my criteria and im really down, nothing will matter that day and id end up offing myself


----------



## Friendonkey

I think life can be great, I want to experience the great things in life someday.

For the longest time my boyfriend was the reason I wanted to continue living.


----------



## Tom5

To see the marvels that the future will bring us.

Aging will be cured, all diseases will be cured, artificial intelligence will be invented...the whole fabric of reality will be transformed by us. Inter stellar space travel, transcending biology and merging with technology, finding an explanation on how the universe started, understanding full mechanics behind our reality...


We will become masters of matter. Anything we imagine or dream about today will be realized in the future.


----------

